# Decided to go Gunmetal



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

I finally decided to paint my rims Gunmetal but I have a question. 
What The Hell is the difference between "gunmetal" and just gloss or flat black? Does gunmetal have metalic flakes in it. I see alot of "gunmetal" rims and I dont see any diference (of cousre I havent got right up on them to inspect, I guess next time I see someone with Gunmetal rims Im going to chase them downa nd inspect their rims LOL)
Also...does anyone know where I can get Gunmetal paint. Either spray or quart can. I have a airless sprayer for my compressor so either way.
Thanks.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i think gunmetal is more of a grayish color, if you get paint named "gunmetal". the style of rim with the gray/black rim with polished lip is called gunmetal as a universal name. thats the best way i've come up with to explain it, personally i like the black/polished rims better than the gunmetal ones. i think it gives more of a contrast and less of the "my rims are coated in brake dust and im too lazy to clean them" look


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

LOL....yeah...Im thinking just a good gloss black would match my car since my car is black anyhow.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Gunmetal is simply dark silver. Alot of times you see titanium colored cars now like jeep cherokee or hyunday sonata. They are gunmetal.

Seth


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Thanks Seth...
Anyone a Photoshop guru and can edit my whets black to give me a idea of what it will look like?


----------



## 97gxe (Jun 17, 2003)

my rims are gunmetal, check em out: http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=384360&page=2
I personally don't like em, but it's a little late now.. I know this is the wrong forum for this, but I'd be willing to sell em.. if anybody's interested, pm me


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

I have gunmetal SE-Rs on my green 200.... gunmetals kinda gettin overdone and looks like your wheels are dirty. But personally I like my gunmetal/green combo, IMO looks stealth without trying to be stealth. 
Black on black is out of the question where I live (amish/mennonites)...


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

OK...well...should I go white?? alot of poeple told me that is too ricey looking but I kinda agree on the black/gunmetal, it does seem to be overdone now.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Eh. White wheels on black has always looked funky to me. Black/gunmetal may be played-out in some peoples' opinions, but there's a good reason for that - it's beautiful.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

black rims look like regular steelies to me, if thats what youre going for just pull your hubcaps off. IMO you should get hypersilvers, bronze, or gunmetal. Bronze is quickly becoming a popular style, but theyre a bit heavier than the other materials.


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

well im really into Gunmetal, yeah it looks beautiful...lol! well its not the same car but here i just posted my car on the members section(87BLUMR2). black on gunmetal rims. just to get an idea of how black looks good on gunmetal. well i think so, hehe.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

URGGG....decisions decisions
OK...it between Black, Gunmetal(all gunmetal, Im not going to be creative with making the edge silver), or just sticking with Silver.

I'm leaning more to Black or Silver....I just dont know if gunmetal will look right on a all black car 
....decisions decisions


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

your better off going silver w/polished lip since your undecided.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

i just got 17" gunmetals w/ polished lip on my black b14. i'll post pics tonight, stay tuned!


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

tom i have more posts than you ! hahaha, j/k (but i really do!!)


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

well yeah, making that type of post. lol!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i think silver would look nicers.. i think black on black would be too plain.. gunmetal really on looks nice on lighter cars..


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

Paint those muthas Flat Black or Gold do it JDM style or go home!


----------

